# S&W Model 14-3



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I recently picked up a NIB Model 14-3. Have not shot it yet, but I shot these guns LOTS in the early '70's. Price was right and I'm hoping to "kill" some "X's" with it in the near future.









_On the end of the box, it shows that this gun was ordered with target stocks and that's what was on it. I changed them out for a set of old Fitz "Gunfighter" grips. The revolver's backstrap extends past the rear of the grips a tiny bit, but I'll have to just overlook that as these long-discontinued grips are very comfortable for me._

I'm pretty sure that the 6" target 38 revolver is not a hot item these days, but I find them loads of fun and a good tool with which to practice basic marksmanship and fundamentals...plus they take me back to a different time when shooting them.

Best.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Very nice, I bet it will be a great shooter.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure looks like a good one for sure. Hard to beat them old Smiths in my book. I don't know why but a lot of collectors over look the model when it has a 6" barrel. I guess because they don't shoot them? Good luck with yours as I know you will shoot it and enjoy it.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

That kinda looks like the one I got at an auction in a neighboring town about six weeks ago. I honestly believe it is unfired...also got a like condition 17-3 at the same place.

Hairy


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I love those things too. I've had several and I have one now. Mine is from 1968. I always shoot them with Pachmayr Pro's; exposed backstrap. The one you just got is a fantastic find. I hope you enjoy it!


----------

